# POST SHOW SHAVING



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Random question for us competitors, but as we approach shows we shave for the enhanced look. However who bothers to still shave after theyve competed??

My wife hates hairy chests so thats off year round and as my back gets hairy, just so that it doesnt look odd i shave that too. However, ive kind of got used to my arm and legs being hair free and actually prefer the look. But.....is it worth the hassle over winter??? :innocent:


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shaving your arms and legs is just wrong for a man.

I'll be very surprised if your wife prefers your arms and legs hairless, because women find that a total turn-off.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Stevee said:


> Shaving your arms and legs is just wrong for a man.
> 
> I'll be very surprised if your wife prefers your arms and legs hairless, because women find that a total turn-off.


Now thats a very big case of generalisig there. Just like saying all men hate obese women.......Thers many who LOVE them, and the same applies to bodybuilders...some hate the look some love the look....

All a matter of opinion


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Stevee said:


> Shaving your arms and legs is just wrong for a man.
> 
> I'll be very surprised if your wife prefers your arms and legs hairless, *because women find that a total turn-off*.


W.R.O.N.G!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i keep it all trimmed short with hair clippers dude..

just run over my legs with no guard every 3 weeks or so.. and arms just go for a grade one to keep the jungle hair at bay every couple of weeks..

chest I do with no guard once a week...some like a little fur aslong as its controlled i find

back always has to be waxed and hair free!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Phillips bodygroom - easy and quick.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Just do what you feel happy and comfortable with, take no notice of others


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I shave my legs for my fighting :thumb:


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

I get my wife to shave my back as it looks hideously hairy, then I get an apparent line where my chest hair starts so it looks like an Austin Powers' chest rug, so I shave my chest. Then cos of my smooth chest, the tops of my arms need trimming and of course with a shaved back you can't just have a line where your ass hair starts so that has to be trimmed as with thick leg hair.

So basically I started out by wanting my back defluffed and have ended up shaving/trimming pretty much everything except my lower arms!! And this takes bloody ages to maintain!!! :cursing:


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Now thats a very big case of generalisig there. Just like saying all men hate obese women.......Thers many who LOVE them, and the same applies to bodybuilders...some hate the look some love the look....
> 
> All a matter of opinion


In general of course, like the fact that women like men who are manly. Probably 99.9% of the female population find hairless legs and arms on a man a turn-off. Make a poll in the General section if you want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Stevee said:


> In general of course, like the fact that women like men who are manly. Probably 99.9% of the female population find hairless legs and arms on a man a turn-off. Make a poll in the General section if you want.


There's already a thread on this one Stevee. Where'd you get your stats from? With all due respect, 99.9% of the female population on here might well not be representative of the wider female population. Just something worth bearing in mind:thumbup1:


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

FitBit said:


> There's already a thread on this one Stevee. Where'd you get your stats from? With all due respect, 99.9% of the female population on here might well not be representative of the wider female population. Just something worth bearing in mind:thumbup1:


Its practical to do it for a show, or if your a swimmer. BUT for a man to shave your arms and legs sounds highly **** and girly. I'll make a poll, how else do you want to know, do you think i could ask the entire female population?

It sounds like someone cant let go of the razor so is convincing himself that women like a girly man. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

It sounds like someone cant let go of the razor so is convincing himself that women like a girly man. :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Stevee said:


> In general of course, like the fact that women like men who are manly. Probably 99.9% of the female population find hairless legs and arms on a man a turn-off. Make a poll in the General section if you want.


Yeah, those Chippendale's really struggled to get the girls through the doors into the shows with their big shaven muscular bodies.... If only they stopped shaving they have made a few quid:whistling:


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Stevee said:


> Its practical to do it for a show, or if your a swimmer. BUT for a man to shave your arms and legs sounds highly **** and girly. I'll make a poll, how else do you want to know, do you think i could ask the entire female population?
> 
> It sounds like someone cant let go of the razor so is convincing himself that women like a girly man. :whistling:


so you saying competative bodybuilders are girly men?? Im sure Mariusz Pudzianowski world strongest MAN shaves all over...wonder why he would, is he a girly man????



FitBit said:


> It sounds like someone cant let go of the razor so is convincing himself that women like a girly man. :whistling:


 :lol: :lol::lol:I'm female!!!!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

So what do you guys do about bumps, in-grown hairs, and razor burn when shaving? Especially my arms....my arms get red bumps on them alot when i shave it...My wife used to make fun of me controlling my vegetation on my body when I first started, but know I have to keep it up....if i dont then at night i prickle her to death with stubbles


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

FitBit said:


> It sounds like someone cant let go of the razor so is convincing himself that women like a girly man. :whistling:


 :lol: :lol::lol:I'm female!!!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

sofresh said:


> So what do you guys do about bumps, in-grown hairs, and razor burn when shaving? Especially my arms....my arms get red bumps on them alot when i shave it...My wife used to make fun of me controlling my vegetation on my body when I first started, but know I have to keep it up....if i dont then at night i prickle her to death with stubbles


Don't have a problem withit bud, but i recommend if you do you use hair conditioner on the parts your shaving to soften the hairs and make the razor smooth over. Its cheaper than shaving products and i suggest better for body hair.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Stevee said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:I'm female!!!!


Hey, no fair. You changed your avatar yesterday 

Yup, before that it was this one (my back). Yesterday's avatar was a pumpkin I carved for Halloween (which incidentally, was also yesterday!). :tongue: (I'm just being cheeky!). You assumed that I was a man from a pumpkin avatar??? LOL

I guess a bodybuilding forum is the worst place to ask that question specially when im making the point of in the "general population". My point is in general to the general female population a man shaving his arms and legs is not very attractive.

True, said the same earlier^^^^^^^. But sweetie you are asking this question/making your point on a bodybuilding forum....people who feel so repulsed by men who shave generally won't come here. Infact (I admit another big generalisation here) but boards are in the most part a place for like-minded individuals with common interests to congregate.

I asked ALOT of women about this and ive seen many forums and on yahoo answers, and *trust me women find it a turn-off*. Here's just one of *many* forums asking this question- http://www.enotalone.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98763 - read every page 

K, sounds like this is something you are really interested in so I'll have a read when I get a mo. Stevee, I say this in the nicest possible way but again I've gotta go with my own *female* *opinion* here, just so that you are aware that, as a man, you can never ever truly be sure of what you claim (even if I were the only woman on the planet with this opinion, which I assure you wholeheartedly I'm not - Zara, wanna step in here lovey???). :thumbup1:

Also, I could go into statistical analysis and question the way a poll/survey is conducted and then there is the fact that not everyone has to answer this question so the results will be swayed by those who can be bothered to answer etc but this isn't why Brabus started this thread...anyway, you get my drift....

WRONG-










Guys, do you curl up your toes while shaving your legs, ahh so cute.

Rant over. 

---------------------------------------

*Disclaimer- shaving is ok for sports and only sports.*


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm competing next year and I shave all over at the mo. The missus isn't to keen on it as it gets quite spikey.

The biggest problem for me is in growing hairs, I don't get too many just the odd few


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

To *FitBit*

I have actually shaved once before to see how it looks, btw the regrowth was hell (probably because i shaved against the grain  ).

Anyway, the thing i cant understand is why would a man shave is arms and legs all the time (outside competition time)? I mean it doesnt look right, women dont think its attractive, its a feminine thing and also its ****in annonying.


----------



## ju5t1n (May 12, 2006)

IMO there nothing wrong with a man shaving all over if he has the body to back it up (i shave everywhere), I think this would look wrong if you werent fairly muscley and low bf... after all im shows you definition better.

Every girl i tell laughs at first but ALWAYS tells me they prefer it after they've seen me naked plus you also need a certain amount of vanity/confidence to pull it off which im sure you will have if you shave in the first place


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

I think if you have the perfect body and stay lean all the time then yes certaintly but if you do not stay at a very low body fat % you will just look vain and ridiculas.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

going for the the wolfman jack look at the mo lol...........

getting ichy tho , might cave in soon and go back to the boyzilain


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

Hamster said:


> NNoooooooooooo....dont cave in.....


why you gonna comb me bits then ??:laugh:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Nope as your bits should be neatly trimmed anyway....big bushy pube areas are a no go :confused1:


oops my bad .... didnt mean them bits ... just general bits


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Mmmmmm....your bad indeed :laugh:
> 
> I will come your other hairy bits anytime.....as long as your washed!


whos bad now...............:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

Hamster said:


> I was refering to the hairs on your big toes :whistling:


who told you bout them....

but check your spelling of comb.... :tongue:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

keep the nads tidy, keep the hair on your back at bay, the rest is best left, unless at contest...some ladies like to run their fingers thru chest hair !


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

jonti1leg said:


> keep the nads tidy, keep the hair on your back at bay, the rest is best left, unless at contest...some ladies like to run their fingers thru chest hair !


 Either you have been shaving your chest or your talking about other mens chests because yours is looking smooth:lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

FitBit said:


> Hey, no fair. You changed your avatar yesterday
> 
> Yup, before that it was this one (my back). Yesterday's avatar was a pumpkin I carved for Halloween (which incidentally, was also yesterday!). :tongue: (I'm just being cheeky!). You assumed that I was a man from a pumpkin avatar??? LOL
> 
> ...


BUT if you don't want to shave Stevee, that's TOTALLY ok - I'm sure no-one here will be offended (the subscribers on this site are probably more open-minded than a lot of people) or impose their opinion on you - this is a free country afterall. I'm not quite sure what point you are making here to the men (and females) here and why you've chosen this board in particular to make it to but if you make a point, surely people should be entitled to respond (and disagree)? I appreciate that you feel strongly about this but let's just be a little more tolerant shall we? Especially on a board where shaving (especially for competitors) is more than likely the 'norm'?

This was NOT a rant :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

oh and a tip i heard from some pro bodybuilder years ago saying that:

dont shave with a razor close to a show because shaving has a friction and force effect on the skin,this makes the skin react,but drawing fluid to its surface...and you dont need your contest skin looking watery or smooth because a razor shave!!!!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Con said:


> Either you have been shaving your chest or your talking about other mens chests because yours is looking smooth:lol:


oops


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, i shaved it to see my pecs better, but usually keep it on !


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Steveee ... you can't just throw up random percentages to try and add right to your view. Ok so you like hairy men, not everyone does. I know about 20 gals who love shaven, smooth men.

It's like saying 90% of people on this thread think you're a d1ck.

Doesn't necessarily mean that's true.

Might be more.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Steveee ... you can't just throw up random percentages to try and add right to your view. Ok so you like hairy men, not everyone does. I know about 20 gals who love shaven, smooth men.
> 
> It's like saying 90% of people on this thread think you're a d1ck.
> 
> ...


lol at that ^^^^^^


----------

